# Onboard Grafikkarte + PCI Grafikkarte



## barbapapa (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage:
ist es möglich unter WinXP die onboard Grafikkare und eine PCI Grafikkarte parallel zu betreiben?
Ziel: möchte mit zwei Bildschirmen gleichzeitig arbeiten.

Kann keine AGP Karte mit zwei Ausgängen nehmen, da mein Super-Rechner von "Dell" keinen AGP-Slot hat...

Oder kennt jemand eine PCI Karte mit zwei Ausgängen (sollte aber min 64MB haben)

Besten Dank!

barbapapa


----------

